# Any fellow users of the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home

Just wondering if anyone else here uses their website or apps to watch their programmes? Izzy is delighted at it.


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been sorely tempted to sign up for this several times after viewing some of the previews on YouTube. The price just seems a little high, although compared to an concert ticket... in that sense it's justified, I guess. If the subscription gave downloading rights so I could keep it on my computer and view again anytime offline, I might be more interested.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

donnie a said:


> I've been sorely tempted to sign up for this several times after viewing some of the previews on YouTube. The price just seems a little high, although compared to an concert ticket... in that sense it's justified, I guess. If the subscription gave downloading rights so I could keep it on my computer and view again anytime offline, I might be more interested.


Fully agree. The sight looks fantastic and I've had a free trial membership, i think for 3 days, that I enjoyed. The problem is cost. I would have to spend quite a bit of time utilizing the site to justify the expenditure, and that of course would come at the expense of listening to music in other formats.
It is a great idea, and for those who don't feel the cost is a detriment, I'm sure it is highly rewarding.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I made a 7-day subscription last year. In my opinion, really worth the 10 USD (made via app purchase on iPad).
You have 7 day of full access to a giant library. Like I mention on another thread, one small example is the 66 Dvorak`s 9th Concerto with Karajan.
Or some "modern" stuff as Martha Argerich in Schumann`s first Piano Concerto.
Give a try for 7days. Due to timezone difference live concerti were not for me.


----------

